# One seems weak



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Of the 18 chicks I got last week, they all seem to be growing a such a quick pace. All but one. The one red sex link seems to not be growing eats only a little, always tired, and gets pushed over by the others all the time. But the others seem to always check on it too. I don't think she's going to make it and I'm not sure what to do for it


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

From all my reading it sounds like it is common to lose one or two, now and then. I guess I was very fortunate to still have all 19 after 6 weeks. I hope your little peep, will recover!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Segregate her and give her electrolytes ie. pedialyte or the powder packet stuff at feed stores like save-a-chick works wonders too.


----------

